# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > Raspberry Pi >  مشکل در اجرا فایل  exe  به کمک  mono

## dashti011

سلام دوستان من مدتی قبل از raspberry pi 2  استفاده میکردم و برنامه  mono  را روی اون نصب کرده بودم و فایل های exe  که با سی شارپ  نوشته بودم رو اجرا میکردم مخصوصا Win form  و به این صورت بود که با file manager  میرفتم داخل پوشه مورد نظر و بر روی فایل exe  مورد نظر کلیک میکردم و باز میشد ( بدون نیاز به ترمینال)
اما الان که raspberry pi 3  گرفتم و با اخرین نسخه rasbian  2016-9-23  نصب کردم و mono  هم نصب شده ، برنامه های exe  را فقط از طریق termianl  و با دستور  sudo mono test.exe  میتونم فایل test.exe  را اجرا کنم 
امام سوالی که دارم  اینه که چطور میشه کاری کرد که وقتی روی فایل exe  کلیک میکنم اجرا بشه و نیازی به ترمینال نباشه ؟

در حال حاضر با کلیک بر روی فایل exe  پنجره  choise application  باز میشه و باید برنامه ای برای اجرای exe  انتخاب کنم .

----------

